# no sound and mic



## SIFE (Sep 15, 2010)

sound and mic are looks like despair after system crash ,i try to compile kernel but no result .

```
%mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
%kldstat
 2    1 0xffffffff80a87000 2ac68    snd_hda.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff80ab2000 85f50    sound.ko
%uname -a
FreeBSD localhost 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #3: 
Tue Sep 14 10:30:55 CET 2010     SIFE@localhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/STABLE  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> sound and mic are looks like despair after system crash ,i try to compile kernel but no result .


Please elaborate, I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 15, 2010)

sound and mic was work proprely ,after my system crash i turn off my box ,while later i turn it on and then i run skype ,i notice i can't hear voice call so thought it simple problem so i type mixer in CLI to see problem ,so i see only vol and pcm .


----------



## adamk (Sep 15, 2010)

What is the output of [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd]

Adam


----------



## SIFE (Sep 15, 2010)

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> (play/rec)
```


----------



## adamk (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, as you can hopefully see, your default sound device (pcm0) is the HDMI audio chip on your ATI GPU.  Assuming you want to use pcm1, you would set the hw.snd.default_unit sysctl to 1.

Adam


----------



## SIFE (Sep 15, 2010)

i thing i enabled HDMI audio option from setup after system crash ,that is why pcm0 is now default HDMI audio .
i get this :

```
%sysctl hw_snd_default_unit=1
%sysctl: unknown oid 'hw_snd_default_unit'
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Re-read the post above yours.  Note the . instead of _ in the first parts of the sysctl.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 15, 2010)

now it is work .


----------

